Ask HN: Any open AR library out there for mobile like Pokemon, Ingress, etc? - kevindeasis
======
sebg
Unity has great tools ->
[https://artoolkit.org/documentation/doku.php?id=6_Unity:unit...](https://artoolkit.org/documentation/doku.php?id=6_Unity:unity_about)

see also, the wiki answers (scroll slightly down the page) ...
[http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/15215/unity-3d-and-
augm...](http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/15215/unity-3d-and-augmented-
reality.html)

~~~
kevindeasis
Looks great I'll check it out!

------
niftich
Some Javascript/Browser resources:

[1] threeVR, an orientation-aware Virtual Reality controller built on top of
three.js:
[https://github.com/richtr/threeVR](https://github.com/richtr/threeVR)

[2] Full-Tilt, device orientation + motion detection, normalization and
conversion library: [https://github.com/adtile/Full-
Tilt](https://github.com/adtile/Full-Tilt)

[3] Compass demo, by the same person as Full-Tilt:
[https://richtr.github.io/Marine-Compass/](https://richtr.github.io/Marine-
Compass/)

[4] Mirror of some of the older Full-Tilt demos:
[https://jbmoelker.github.io/Full-
Tilt/examples/](https://jbmoelker.github.io/Full-Tilt/examples/)

(There was also a good 360-degree VR demo before Full-Tilt changed urls, it
used to be also hosted under richtr.github.io, I can't find it anymore but
I'll try... this was a distinct but similar demo to [1] and it had a beach
end-of-pier scene)

[5] gyronorm.js, to correct some DeviceOrientation bugs:
[https://github.com/dorukeker/gyronorm.js](https://github.com/dorukeker/gyronorm.js)

[6] An MDN blog post on DeviceOrientation: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Apps/Fundamentals/gather...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Apps/Fundamentals/gather_and_modify_data/responding_to_device_orientation_changes)

------
ClassyJacket
What exactly are you looking for? The augmented reality in Pokemon Go
basically amounts to them using them opening the camera and using the
gyroscope to position a character on screen. It's a cool effect, but it's
probably something like ten lines of code in Unity. Well it is, I've done it
myself. You don't need a library for just that.

~~~
beepboop2045
The non-flying characters are also positioned on the ground. Thats something
you'd want a library for.

~~~
throwaway2016a
There isn't any ground detection. It pretty clearly just positions it about 40
degrees bellow straight ahead. And 40 degrees above for air Pokemon. It's
especially evident when you have a desk or something behind you, the Pokemon
will look distant.

As far as AR goes the math needed to do what they do is pretty trivial.

